# Hedge Trimmers opinions



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The batteries are so good these days that its tough to recommend anything else for homeowner use. Most of your commercial guys will run 2-stroke trimmers, but for a homeowner, you can't go wrong with battery. So easy, bit more expensive, but much more user friendly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Which brand preference?


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

When my B&D corded weed whacker started to go bad I decided to replace both it and the hedge trimmer with battery powered units. It was a tough call. But the thing with the string trimmer was I wanted to go cordless one way or another. But the idea of yet another 2 cycle engine wandering around the garage bothered me. Another engine to maintain, another spark plug and filter to manage, more gas to drain each season, etc.

My main concern was the power. I'd seen others/neighbors with these underpowered things. But after a lot of research I decided to bit the bullet on DeWalt 40V series. They also have a 60V collection, but that seemed overkill and more commercial. So, for the hedge trimmer I ended up with this:

Dewalt DCHT860M1R 40V MAX 4.0 Ah Cordless Lithium-Ion 22 in. Hedge Trimmer

I got mine as a refurb to save a few bucks since it came with full warranty, etc. This thing - just like the string trimmer - is more powerful than the corded units I'd had. No stupid cords to unwind and wind up. And no engine to maintain. Or gas to buy. Given the cost of this is about the same as something with gas, (maybe a bit more or less), and over time you save money on gas, this was - I think - the best home DIY tool choice I've made in awhile. It works great. I can't tell you exactly what diameter branches it can cut. All I can say is for maybe 20 linear feet of typical hedges and dozens more feel of various typical suburban home bushes of various sizes, there's zero issue chopping up whatever.

It's usually much cheaper to acquire batteries when you buy a tool. So I did get both units with the kit/battery. Now I've got a charger mounted on wall in garage and one in workshop. In both cases, I use a countdown timer on the chargers' wall plugs. So when I charge a battery, I set it for a few hours and that's that. I know these things are supposed to have circuitry to avoid overcharging, etc. But whatever. With the timer, all the power gets cut off so I don't have to worry about wasted power or any battery issues.

Other brands of similar status as DeWalt can probably get it done with their Commercial or "Prosumer" level gear. I'd avoid cheapie "house brand" type solutions perhaps. Bottom line is the battery tech in these things is finally the real deal for getting things done. The fact that commercial ops are even moving to these things more and more - and not for just regulatory reasons - pretty much tells us that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no "tooth" size on a trimmer that I've ever heard of.
If the limbs are to big to cut with a trimmer, use a lopper.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I definitely can’t deal with gas an know my daughter wouldn’t. 

Joe, i guess it was was branch diameter that was listed an not tooth size. Not sure what a lopper is but will look it up. I still love my Sawzall you recommended about 6 yrs ago. 

We’ll go look at Dewalt. Thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I've been using this one for a while now , and it cuts pretty much anything i have including oleander. 


https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-O...-Battery-and-Charger-Included-P2660/206451795


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Shindaiwa has a close out on their 56v cordless hedge trimmer. You cannot beat the price:

https://www.stringtrimmersdirect.com/Shindaiwa-DH2000-Hedge-Trimmer/p93216.html

I order them, and they work great. These are large trimmers and need two hands to operate because of the safety features.

I have a corded 20' set and a gas trimmer that attaches to my string trimmer. They all have their own particular job, but I really like the battery operated trimmers.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

I have the Milwaukee M18 battery powered hedge trimmer and it does quite well. Only drawback is it can get a tad heavy after a lot of use, but not that bad. Also have the blower and it works really well too. I did keep my corded for really big jobs as I only have one battery, but will probably ditch it once I add more. Also looking to get the string trimmer just so I don't have to deal with anymore mixed fuel.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

we need to see them in person to see how heavy they are. My forearm gets sore just using my Toro battery weed trimmer.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I also have the Milwaukee M18 (which I won from this site, full disclosure), and it’s great. I also have the blower and string trimmer which are also very good. My only complaint was with the string trimmer, it doesn’t break down in half, but they’ve since redesigned it so it does. Wouldn’t normally be an issue but I tried to get it into the trunk of my BMW one time and it wouldn’t fit.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I have an 18 volt Ryobi trimmer. I also have have about 30 other 18 volt Ryobi tools so I have many batteries to keep it going. I Have ~40' if hedges to trim and also use it to trim my raspberry bushes. Just before I use it, I spray the sickle bar with Blaster to lubricate the blade. I have had the tool for 5 years and have had no problems!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never thought to lubricate blades. Thanks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Joe, i guess it was was branch diameter that was listed an not tooth size. Not sure what a lopper is but will look it up. I still love my Sawzall you recommended about 6 yrs ago.



There are two very different styles of loping shears, anvil and by-pass.


IMO and it may just me the anvil style works best for 3/8 - 3/4" branches and the bypass works better for 3/4 - 1-1/4.


Any decent quality, lubricated hedge trimmer should handle green stuff up to 3/8.


Most folks will probably only buy one and use the sawsall for the large stuff.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I always spray mine after i finish, so they will be ready to go when i start , i also like the blade tilt feature on the Ryobi


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Most of the time for shrubs and trees where I am at ground level I will use loppers but have found these two cordless tools from Black and Decker to be quite good and they use the same 20v rechargeable battery pack that holds a charge for months.

BLACK+DECKER LPHT120B Bare Max Lithium Ion Pole Hedge Trimmer, 20-Volt $95 with battery and charger, bare tool for $52

BLACK+DECKER LPP120 20-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Pole Saw $139 with battery and charger or bare tool for $79

Both tools work very well in most situations. I also have a gas powered pole saw for 4" and larger limbs and a pole saw with a hand operated lopper using a rope for limbs more than 12 feet off the ground. 

I wanted a more powerful leaf blower and so went from an electric one to a 2-stroke Echo blower and so now use a gas and oil blend that I need to store. I can use the same blend in the pole saw which helps to avoid having the gas go stale.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Everyone was very helpful last spring. I copied and sent posts to my daughter to help her decide and this is what she bought this weekend. She has more trimming than me, lots of azaleas, but she was able to cut everything back yesterday but said this is heavy and her arm got tired. She’s bringing it over today for me to use. I never heard of this brand but it had good reviews. It will be so nice to trim without lugging around the heavy cords. Altho for the aprx $39 dollars I spent on my B&D 7 yrs ago, it served the purpose.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Omgosh. My arms are so shaky. Trimmed 6 shrubs 5-6’ tall and holding this trimmer over my head was hard. It was heavy just carrying out to the yard. Weighed it and 9.4 lbs really doesn’t sound heavy but it is! I won’t say anything negative about her first major tool purchase so I’ll just pray my shrubs stop growing so fast.


----------



## therzad4 (Oct 26, 2021)

Go for Makita XHU02M1


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If the 18V hedge trimmer isn't enough get a "More Power" hedge trimmer, Ego 56V... and their auto feed string trimmer if you need one of those. It is fantastic. If no hedge trimmer is enough then you can use a cordless reciprocating (sawzall) saw. Makita, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Ryobi... pick the color you like or the batteries you already have. If even the recip saw isn't enough get a battery powered chain saw. They all make good ones these days, we have an Ego that really rips.


----------

